# roommate hates me but i dont care



## alex291 (Jan 1, 2009)

i accidentally overheard my roommate talking on the phone today. apparently she hates me. im not sure why because i didnt stick around and eavesdrop, but i know that ive done nothing mean to her. i know that ive done nothing wrong.

my guess is that she gets annoyed with the way i live my life. i go to bed at midnight, wake up at a decent hour, spend a lot of time on the computer, etc. im not a typical college student 

when i heard she hated me i didnt get upset. i felt amused, more than anything, because she is always nice to me and gave me the impression that we were fine. i know im a good person, i know im nice, and i know that if she hates me, its for my lifestyle, not because im a bad person. and im comfortable in my lifestyle. i do have some friends, not many, but some. and i know they like me.

im learning to be comfortable with myself. im learning to accept that im different from most people, and that this isnt a bad thing, even if one person seems to dislike me for it


----------



## alipaige (Jan 8, 2009)

You should confront her on it. Make her feel stupid.

That's what I would do. But then again, when it comes to these things, I'm a *****. :b

So what if you live life the way you want? Just because you're not out running around getting wasted every night, acting like a complete maniac on the loose like most college kids, that's something that she dislikes about you? If that's the case then screw that! 

I go to a University and I can tell you that 70% of these kids are about as fake as they come.


----------



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

Good for you! I usually just get pissed off at people I know hate me. It's too bad you still have to live with her but I'm sure you will the chance to find a new roommate sometime.


----------



## alex291 (Jan 1, 2009)

well, im not quite at the point where i can handle a confrontation like that yet LOL one step at a time!!

and thats the thing - i don't dislike her at all. sometimes she gets on my nerves but thats just part of living with someone. even after hearing that i think shes otherwise a decent person


----------



## pook (Feb 8, 2009)

alipaige said:


> You should confront her on it. Make her feel stupid.
> 
> That's what I would do. But then again, when it comes to these things, I'm a *****. :b
> 
> ...


I completely agree with this! People get so threatened by "good" students. Also I find many of them actually have alcohol problems to begin with and are threatened by other people's willpower. I have been called stupid, a loser, a prude, a "librarian" by too many to count...But who gives a ****? I'm happy with my lifestyle. I don't like hanging out in bars until 3am and wasting money only to feel like **** the next day. It's like not knowing what you did last night is a badge of honor for some people!


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

I've noticed even if you try your hardest to be the nicest person in the world there are people out there that will misinterpret your SA symptoms as being "to good" or "snooty" For the most part yes screw them because it won't help your SA to obsess about it unless you want to open up and most people that will get offended in the first place probably will be jerks about the SA too.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

It's great that you don't care about it! i wish I could not care.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

I think that's really good that you are getting more confident in yourself! I hope to be more confident as well and not care about what others think! Yay for you for not caring about that others think!


----------

